# Fudge looking soaps



## PreciousSoaps (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello guy and gals,

I just got back from the market and I'm sorta disappointed with the people who came to my booth thinking it was fudge. :cry:  I have a huge banner behind me, 3 posted on the front of the table.

Does anyone have any ideas on what I should do?  The only thing I have in mind is wrapping my soaps and "try" making them look like soap bars.

Thanks


----------



## cinta (Apr 24, 2011)

Hahaha, I loooove soap that looks like fudge! Was it not a good selling point...were they not at all interested in your soaps once they knew they were soap? In my opinion, I wouldn't hide the yummy looking soaps, I'd embrace their character as a marketing tool...maybe you could display them in candy/cookie jars, cupcake stands, serving platters, etc. I'm not sure how big your sign is, but maybe make it really large so it's obvious they are in fact soaps. Have lots of samples available which would appeal to the sweet-tooths and convince them you can provide them with a product that combines the best of both worlds...luxurious lather & delicious scents!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I agree with Cinta ... don't hide your bars.

Maybe add a few 'soapy type things' ... like a soap dish/stand, wash cloths, scrubby thingies,  a yummie towel folded with a some nice soaps on it ... etc.

Hopefully the folk who visited (thinking it was food), decided your soaps were worth buying to feed their bodies from the outside!


----------



## PreciousSoaps (Apr 24, 2011)

At the moment i'm displaying my soaps in cute baskets, and some are even wrapped in cello bags.

I just can't seem to understand why people turn their heads when the come to my table.  I get comments like "too bad this is soap, I would have bought it if it was fudge" or "why don't you  make fudge, these look nothing like soap.  Then after the comment they just walk off...

After my husband get's home, I'll upload a pic for you to see.


----------



## Fullamoon (Apr 24, 2011)

People are crazy. The older I get, the more I see it. lol


----------



## PreciousSoaps (Apr 24, 2011)

Narrow minded people...lol


----------



## PreciousSoaps (Apr 25, 2011)

okay, so here's a pic of my stand, i have signs everywhere saying it's soap and not fudge


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 25, 2011)

Some people just don't read. I've had people ask me if my soap was cheese.


----------



## PreciousSoaps (Apr 25, 2011)

Hahaha....I'm happy I haven't had that one yet.

Anyhow, I've decided to wrap my soap.  This way it'll look less like fudge and more like soap (I hope)


----------



## cinta (Apr 25, 2011)

Gee, well your sign is certainly big enough...I guess people just need to pay more attention. Lovely market stall, by the way


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 25, 2011)

Your stand looks great and is definitely well labelled with 'SOAP' ... guess it's a case of people not looking at the words, just at your product.

Hope the packaging helps!


----------



## PreciousSoaps (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you Drangonkaz and everyone else. I sure hope wrapping my soaps work.


----------



## Relle (Apr 25, 2011)

Your sign clearly displays soap    - ask them if they want a bite and tell them you made it to look like fudge. Lovely stall.


----------



## Lindy (May 1, 2011)

When I was set up in a mall kiosk I always had people say - oh is that cake? fudge? cheese? and then walk away.  I found most of those people were just being smart soemthingorothers.... and every time they came past they would say the same thing (2 years worth) and although I would recognize them I would just smile and wave.

People can be obnoxious.  I don't get that now that I'm in a B&M, but I think this kind of behaviour is not uncommon....


----------



## PreciousSoaps (May 1, 2011)

I've since wrapped up my soaps and been positive feedback.  I get more people at my table and there's no more fudge comments.  I'm quite happy that I've wrapped them.


----------



## Dragonkaz (May 1, 2011)

Fantastic ... do you have any photos of them with their new packaging?


----------



## Lindy (May 1, 2011)

Yay!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

*Soap looks like fudge*

I would post a sign with them that says, "Soap that looks good enough to eat"


----------

